# Orange Starfish moving about



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

A short video of an Orange Starfish moving down the rockwork. It's about the size of an open hand.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

pretty cool right? 

Love those things. It looks like is a new setup. You are not thinking about putting corals in there, right> dont know about the orange starfish but most of them feed on corals...


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

It's reef safe.
Orange Linkia, mostly eats detritus, the biofilm on rockwork and substrate and the water surface.
This tank has been running for about 3 months and I will be introducing some corals in the future, not just yet. My tank is probably 'too clean' for this starfish.
They tend to be hard to keep. It's real hit or miss with these things but generally don't do all that well.
Mine survived three big temperature swings with the recent power outages.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes clams and stars like the water a little bit more nutrient abundant. Dirty water just sounds like you added toilet water to your tank


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

is that right, reef safe? mmmm Lety is thinking of her acquisition


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

An interesting series of events today.
The starfish was sunk down and wedged into the rocks. It did not move one millimeter all day. I poked and prodded it and it seamed lifeless. I had to remove some rockwork to gain access to it and pry it's contorted body from the rocks.
I gave it a moment of silence, said a final word and set it on the kitchen counter. My granddaughter would love the starfish body.
Over an hour later, I noticed that the starfish was no longer contorted but rather spread out in a normal starfish manner. I set it back into the tank and away it went.
It seems to be doing OK.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Starfish doesn't like exposed to air. Wondering how this one can survive after laying on a kitchen table?


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

you are very lucky. I would give it a 2 or 3 days before deciding that is dead and tossing it....

amazing that survived a whole hour out!


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Well it isn't a matter of if it will die, it is a matter of when. I say 2 months tops considering there is little to no food in the tank. They eat sponges and microfilm which is likely no in this tank. They are amazing creatures however.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

That's the sad truth. I agree.
I'll just let it play out and hope for the best.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've kept many starfish, even in my 10 gallon. they didn't last too long, about a month in the 10 gallon, I suspect from the salinity swings or something since it can change so fast; and I had an emrald crab that would take advantage of a dying starfish.

they have been living very long in my 130gal tho, I had a smaller one that lasted for months, but died when I was on vacation. I think the friend who was watching the tank panicked and thought he was dead. I just picked up this one on boxing day from Canada corals, and it's the most active starfish I've ever had! this is the first one I can watch and actually see it move around.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

That's the same as the one I have.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Car2n said:


> That's the same as the one I have.


if there is nothing for it to eat. Why dont you sell it or give it away before it dies and then get another one when you actually have food on the tank?

The Red Sea Star is very intolerant of sudden changes in oxygen levels, salinity and pH of the water, and cannot tolerate copper-based medications. The drip acclimation method is highly recommended for all Sea Stars due to their intolerability to changes in water chemistry. It should never be exposed to air while handling.

The Red Sea Star is extremely difficult to breed in an aquarium, with no distinguishing characteristics to help differentiate it from its mate.

If there is insufficient algae growth in the aquarium, the diet should be supplemented with flaked foods, and small pieces of fish or mussel.

BTW- I feed my chocolate chip everytime she was on the glass, it was a pain, but I put gel brine shrimp and she will sense it and come to it and feed that way ( though there was algae in the tank)

No point on keeping something starving..... our whole idea in this forum is if the animal is suffering, or you dont like it/is not a good fit, sell it or give it away so it will be happy elsewhere- ( hopefully ) good luck!


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

It died today. It lived for 8 months.


----------

